

Show HN: QuickSite - anujkk
http://getquicksite.com/

======
pallandt
If I remember correctly Quicksite is a TM of web hosting company, also
offering template(s). You might want to reconsider the name.

~~~
anujkk
Oh! I wasn't aware of that. I will take care of that.

